# what the...?!?!?!



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking at the glass (very closely) I can see a bunch of teeny tiny white things moving _very_ fast, in about 2 square inches. What are they and how do I get rid of them?
Ph 7.6
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrate 5ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Only inhabitants are MTS and ramshorns. 
Gave 1 algae tab 3 days ago, other than that there is no food.
Tomorrow cherry shrimp and possibly some platy fry are coming.
HELP>>>>again!!LOL
(beginning to wonder if this is worth it?)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

its okay its okay 

Its a good chance its a type of nematode and probably harmless.. I know i have a bunch of different things kicking around in my planted tanks

http://www.micrographia.com/specbiol/helmint/nematod/nema0100.htm

Sometimes you can get a bloom of them which usually fixes itself with regular water changes..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If they're moving pretty fast, you might have copepods, or some cyclops. Either way, they are very good microorganisms for the tank, and make great fry food.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

They are so small! They don't look or move like a worm, no twisting. Just move. Can't see if they have legs, too small.
So it would be a good thing to put fry in there (the platy that I'm getting are fry)? And do another water change?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Don't bother with the WC, as the parameters look good.

Fry will love it in there with all that food scooting about.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok. It sure will be nice to have something other than snails and white things to stare at. Though I must say, the snails are kinda neat to watch.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't worry about it, I've got bugs that sound similar in my tanks. there oval in shape, more clear than white. They seem to have legs and sometimes when you look very very close antenae. 

Every body, shrimp, platies, danios are happy.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

hehe yeah fist time i saw a creepy crawler in one of my tanks i knwoticed leik 1000 of them they are normal and happen. think about it. in the lakes and rivers and streams where thease fish come from there are TONES of organisms. some fish and alot of fry eat purely on thease in the wild., after all its not like god comes down and tosses a ton of flake food into the worlds water


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> after all its not like god comes down and tosses a ton of flake food into the worlds water


no, but you'd have a hard time convincing my betta that he didn't


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> no, but you'd have a hard time convincing my betta that he didn't


yeah... i rule over my lil fish minons MUAHAHAH bow down to your master lil fishies


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing, you got them to bow. I'm having a hard time getting my danios to where there storm trooper outfits. My gourami just loves his black outfit with the cape and voice changer.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> no, but you'd have a hard time convincing my betta that he didn't


don't feed him for a while and he'll accept a change


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My weather loaches have decided to dress up as Harry Potter characters. They have their little magic wands tucked firmly under their fins and they are practicing 'Wingardium Leviosa' on each other. 

W


----------

